# Wal Mart feed source



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

I was in Wal-Mart today buying some sunflower seeds and dried peas to mix a batch of pigeon feed and saw some bags of feed marked squirrel feed. It had corn, sunflower seeds, peanuts and probably some other things, BUT it also had a bunch of vitamins and minerals that may be good for pigeons also. Take a look and see what you think next visit to Wally World.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*pigeon food*

walmart wild bird food not squirrel food,.do not feed pigeons anything larger than popcorn/peas,.choking hazzard and they will die,.sincerely james waller


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ozarkbill said:


> I was in Wal-Mart today buying some sunflower seeds and dried peas to mix a batch of pigeon feed and saw some bags of feed marked squirrel feed. It had corn, sunflower seeds, peanuts and probably some other things, BUT it also had a bunch of vitamins and minerals that may be good for pigeons also. Take a look and see what you think next visit to Wally World.


Actually it is best to give pigeons pigeon seed as the mix is in the right proportion for their needs, and their nutritional needs are different then a squirrel.

Peanuts should be a snack for a pigeon and only be given small quantities, it shouldn't be part of their mix.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

ozarkbill said:


> I was in Wal-Mart today buying some sunflower seeds and dried peas to mix a batch of pigeon feed and saw some bags of feed marked squirrel feed. It had corn, sunflower seeds, peanuts and probably some other things, BUT it also had a bunch of vitamins and minerals that may be good for pigeons also. Take a look and see what you think next visit to Wally World.


*Lets take the corn first the corn use in a squirrel mix is the large type and only the larger pigeons can use it.The sunflower seeds have the hull still on and are also to large for the smaller birds. The peanuts also have the shell on them and the pigeons can not use them. As for the vitamins buy a good pigeon supplement that carries vitamins and minerals that the pigeons need. JEDDS, FOYS, SPEIGAL supply houses carry them and you can order them thru the internet.*GEORGE


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

*look before you comment*

First of all The bags or bird seed are clearly marked bird seed.That is not what I was talking about. The squirrel feed says squirrel feed.
Next the corn is run of the mill field corn and all of my pigeons out of the nest can eat it.
The peanuts in the bags i saw were just raw shelled peanuts.
I know pigeon seed is best but if you can't get some where you live this is something that may work for a rescued pigeon til you get regular food. High in protein anyway.
And I do feed grit and minerals but again it is not available everywhere. Yes one can order it and I do, but takes a week in rural areas.
As I said a quick place to get some feed with some vitamins and minerals until something better can be gotten.
And pigeon people I know feed sunflower seed unshelled. My birds love it.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

ozarkbill said:


> First of all The bags or bird seed are clearly marked bird seed.That is not what I was talking about. The squirrel feed says squirrel feed.
> Next the corn is run of the mill field corn and all of my pigeons out of the nest can eat it.
> The peanuts in the bags i saw were just raw shelled peanuts.
> I know pigeon seed is best but if you can't get some where you live this is something that may work for a rescued pigeon til you get regular food. High in protein anyway.
> ...


HAY OZARBILL, I did read you post and the question that asked was about that SQUIRREL FEED and that is the question I answered MAYBE YOU SHOULD BUY A BAG AND SEE FOR YOUR SELF. THEN YOU DON'T NEED to attack those that are trying to help you. ..GEORGE


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Ozarkbill,

I think there are several kinds there. The squirrel feed that I saw matches what George Simon was talking about. The corn are the bigger type and the sunflower is not the the smaller type, but the striped, bigger ones. And the peanut is unshelled. Maybe we have different kinds of bags?


----------



## vinnie206ctown (May 3, 2009)

I'm having the same problem. So, where do you buy multi-grain feeds for pigeons. Thanks.


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

I would like to add my 2 cents in. Where i used to live. (Mansfield) I could not find a store that would carry pigeon food. In springfield I go to SO MO Ag and Feed but thats not the point. In Mansfield, i couldnt find pigeon feed. SO, this is what i did. I went to WalMart and bought Pennington Wild Bird seed and i would buy the Squirrel Feed Ozarkbill is referring to. I mixed it all together. And the birds did super on it. The whole corn all my pigeons could eat. Even babies. Maybe not shortfaced or small birds but my homers could. BUT THEY LOVED THE FEED. Then i just had my birds for fun, and they were some of the healthiest birds i ever had. No medications ever needed. i didnt do anything but feed and fly. They lived and thrived on it.

Also, on a side note. I didnt have access to pigeon grit. So i had them on Oyster Shell and Chicken Grit. They did great on that. No extra vitamins or minerals. Just that.


Another side note. My birds eat the bigger sunflowers whole. Seems to be their favorite thing. Besides peanuts.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I feed mine wild bird seed and a couple of other things and they're doing great.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

birds+me=happy said:


> I feed mine wild bird seed and a couple of other things and they're doing great.


I fed my pigeons wild bird seed the first 2 months that i had them. And then i started buying the pigeon feed that is made just for and especially for pigeons, and i can see a difference in their behavior as they are more energized. The wall mart feed is in case of emergencies only.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The wild bird seed may not have enough protein. I use them, too, but they only have 8-9% protein so I need to add peas to up the protein concentration. Obviously I add pellets, too, to balance everything.


----------

